# Russian Keyboard layouts



## AdmiralAK (Apr 11, 2002)

This is an OS 9 and OS X question:
I want to type in russian, unfortunatelly I dont know how to type "effectivelly" since all the keys are in whacked positions.  I dont know the russian keyboard.   Is there any phonetic russian keyboard layout ? 
e.g.
a would map to a
b would map to be
v would map to v
h would make to ee (as in ee-krakaya, without the krakaya )
w would map to sh
and so on

any clues ?


Admiral


----------



## dsnyder (Apr 12, 2002)

somewhere on the OS 9 install CD there is a folder called "Language kits CD extras" or somesuch that has a keyboard layout in it called  "Cyrillic-Qwerty."  This should do what you want.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 12, 2002)

cool 
I will look into it
(When I did my russian install, I did it from the general installer not the extras  )


----------

